# Tug o' War!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

One of Kubrick's favorite games is Tug o' War. He just loves playing this with anyone who'll grab one end of a toy as he hangs on for dear life, LOL! I'm sure a LOT of our pups love this game as well... with another human or with each other. Let's share some pics of our pups playing Tug! 

DH playing with Kubrick today:

Gotcha!


Don't Let Go!


Hold on as you slide!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Look at those fierce pearly whites!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

SO CUTE, Lina. Just wait until he has Hitchcock to play tug with !


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Silly boy, does he growl the whole time he is tugging?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina, those are just great photos!

Here's my favorite pictures of Cody & Tess from last spring and then two from just a few days ago. In the more recent pictures Tess had a grand time pulling all of the stuffing out of Cody's favorite Christmas present before playing tug of war. Bless his heart, Cody just layed there and let her! Cody is forever dangling a toy, chewy or bully stick in front of Tess trying to entice her to play.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CUTE!!!!!! Kube is going to have a tug mate soon!! and Jill I remember that first one and have always loved it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, love your tug pictures! They're so cute together. 

And, yes, I believe Kubrick will like having a tug playmate!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby's tug o' war


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet don't do it often but .............


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry's game of tug-of-war is serious, he refuses to let go and ends up dangling in the air with me hold the toy 4 feet in the air with his teeth around it.

I always feel a little guilty about playing it as all the dog books say don't play a game where the dog can win, well . . . . he thinks it's so fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great tugging photos! I love that first one of Kubrick and the first one of Tess and Cody. I see yours do the same, Sally and Michele. My two also play, but it's not too often and I've never taken a pic of it. 

Sammy doesn't tug. If you want to take a toy/object from his mouth, he'll usually drop it within seconds. Ricky on the other hand.... 
Though when I say 'give' or 'let go', I mean it and he will.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

How cute, Lina! I also loved seeing Cody and Tess, Kodi and Shelby, and Oliver and Comet tug together.  Do any of yours growl while they are tugging?
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gina, yes! Kubrick will growl by himself sometimes, but most of the time I growl at him first and he growls back, his tail wagging the whole time, LOL. I love making him growl.

Oh and I never ever let him win. Ever. I always win the game, but as soon as I win I throw the toy. He runs to fetch it and comes back for round two. It's one of his favorite games. 

Kodi and Shelby and Oliver and Comet are so cute together!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

marb42 said:


> How cute, Lina! I also loved seeing Cody and Tess, Kodi and Shelby, and Oliver and Comet tug together.  *Do any of yours growl while they are tugging?*Gina


Yep, Cody & I are both growlers ound:ound: In fact Cody is very vocal whenever he's playing. Tess however is more the silent type. She's just starting to yip at Cody a little when she's teasing him.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver LOVES tug of war and growls fiercely. He never wins, and he immediately runs to prepare for fetching when I get the toy.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Baby Linus trying to hold his own against Luke









Bigger Linus can really hang on and show Luke who is boss


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh is linus cute! and Luke looks like he is very gentle.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Luke has been an ideal big brother. He is so funny around Linus or any small dog--his play is very gentle, and he rolls over in submission for Linus to "get his ears". He also gets between Linus and other small dogs playing if Linus gives out a yelp. He always checks to make sure Linus is OK.

But, if he is playing with a big dog at the dog park, he runs and chases with turbo power!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gotta love these pictures of our Havs playing tug-of-war. Linus cracked me up the way he hangs on. Yes, size (and weight) doesn't seem to matter. I don't have a pic, but I took this video awhile back of Maddie and Wesley, my daughter's Westie. He's double her weight, but she's never, ever lost a tug-of-war to him. Such determined neezers!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, I loved that video when you first posted it and I still love it now!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very funny, Lina. I had no idea you were the growling instigator with Kubrick. 
The pictures of Luke and Linus were so cute. I think it's sweet when a big dog knows how to be so gentle with a smaller one. I loved the video of Maddie and Wesley. Too cute! So Jill, I'm guessing you're making up for Tess's silence? ound: You just don't want Cody to miss out on the full tug o' war experience.
Gina


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

taking my que from Lina, it was just this morning that Henry came to taunt me with his soccer ball, I grabbed it, went face-t0-face with him and growled.
He seemed to think it was funny , he growled back and I took the soccer ball and threw it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jeanne, I remember that video too and LOVE it. I love how they are both just quietly determined. not a peep out of either one of them.


----------

